# I once had saltwater....



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I doooo miss it! Omg... especially now that the saltwater community is so huge now.

I had a simple little 5 gallon for about a year before I upgraded to 30 gallon.

I was totally learning on this tank. lol and started the hard way of course....



When I first started..



I miss the clowns a lot, and the random crap that comes out at night. lol


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Why not set up another? Ive got the 75G all nicely planted its gorgeous. Yet I catch myself sitting in front of the 30G mini reef and studying all of the cool life-forms. I recently got a light fixture with moon lights. So cool...

You should start a new nano reef.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Jess I still have the 8g with an AC50 that you can use. I'll even throw in some salt and some aragonite!! Oh and I'll throw in some snails and frags and RO/DI water and.....well you get the idea


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been planting the idea of getting my daughter her own tank.. LOL. I can't do it without cutting back some things, but I think my daughter could use another year before getting her own set up.

I've started to involve her with my tanks... Sometimes results in a bad thing but its been going well! 

Thanks Alt, hopefully soon we can get into it again


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome SW setup CID! Love the clowns!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, what a beautiful tank you had! I esp. love the pistol shrimp under the tube anemone


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

I totally agree with you. Gtaaquaria for the past week (at least that's when I really started noticing) that there are sooooooo many posts on saltwater aquariums now. It is truly enticing. I wish I have the money to start a SW tank


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Kevin, saltwater being expensive is really a myth. Of course it can get really expensive due to people picking out specific livestock, coral, and equipment but freshwater can easily be as expensive. The only real cost in saltwater is the initial purchase of the salt which really doesn't cost all that much if you think about it.

Say you were to start a 20g tank. The saltwater community is vastly different from the freshwater community in the sense that most of them are willing to help you with this venture. I know I've helped quite a few people with anything from free aquariums right down to giving frags. So...a bucket of salt will make 160g of saltwater (or so) and doing a water change once a week of 2-3 gallons on average, you should have enough salt for atleast a year. At a cost of roughly $50 for a bucket, or $1 a week, this doesn't really seem like much to spend. I know these are rough numbers but really it's just an estimate.

Ok so here's the list:
Aquarium (free 20g at my house!)
Substrate $10 (I'm sure you can find some used from someone on the forums)
Live rock $30 (easily can find rock for this price)
salt $50 on average
Heater $10 used
powerheads $25 for 2 (can easily be found for this price)
Light $60 used 

So really you're looking at a cost of around $180 or so to start up a saltwater tank. And really you don't even need to buy all of this at once. You could honestly buy a bucket of salt then wait a few weeks and buy some powerheads. The light you could always buy last while your tank was cycling. $180 over 2 months is really $3 a day....ain't that bad!

Although, we all know it's a slippery slope from there since you could buy MP10's and LED's but you have to start somewhere right?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 on everything Alt said. 

Kevin, I'll donate the substrate. I got fine or coarse.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

@kev, yea thats what I thought too myself.. This one I couldn't spend a lot. I wasn't going to spend a lot because I had no idea what I was going.

I think what I liked a lot was finding the frags to fit in that tank. I didn't know or have salty buddies like now. LOL Now its tooooo easy to get what you need.

Lots of stuff always cheaper too because you get a lot of hardware second hand. Bless those who can't seem to stop upgrading. LOL!!

I upgraded to a broken 30 gallon cube. Modded it myself, fixed it as best as I could and started collecting more things. 

I think I did start shelling out some cash when I got into the 30 but nothing compared to what you can spend.

I hate to be frugal, but its the only way I could experience some of the salt water stuff. 

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is the 30 gallon...

Pretty ugly... But it worked. LOL By the end I was hoping to get into more macros.. I love them, but at that time I didn't have the knowledge on where to get different ones.

My version of a salt tank is probably not like what most go for. It's got a lot of faults because I was learning so when we moved there was a heat issue and it failed. They took out the AC and before I knew it the whole apt was way too warm. The tank cooked..

Pregnant at the time, I couldn't do too much. I moved my other fish, cleaned out the melted tank. It broke my heart.. It was so bad I didn't even now what I was looking at.. Just white cloudy water.

One day I'll do it again... BUT! I am going to have a mantis... <3 Really nice experience.





My barf looking candy anem, it was so ugly... but I think thats why I liked it.


I had a bunch of sun coral I could never get really great pics of. They like the dark and would come out way late at night. I was still kinda trying to work with them. I got a lot of pieces that were not doing well so it took a while to get them going.





Clowns and the torch. They loved this thing so much it rarely got to expand..


I modded the back, it was a lot of fun! I could grow cheato really nice in that tank. Almost too well.


This one was actually the 5 gallon...I switched soon after that.


The pistol and anem that teemee saw.  I actually really miss this guy.




my fav is pulsing xenia..




My husband really liked our watchman... They unfortunately never got along


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice pics, good to FINALLY see them, LOL!

I agree with Marg- that pistol shrimp is pretty cool


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

*I miss it too!*

I miss it too. I had a decent set up but had to let it go for now 

I still contemplate getting back into it dreaming about how I would to it but at this point time won't allow it.

What I miss the most are some of the nicest people I met while in the hobby. People who lent me equment when mine broke down, the advice, and the roadtrip.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

He lives!!!!!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Kevin, saltwater being expensive is really a myth. Of course it can get really expensive due to people picking out specific livestock, coral, and equipment but freshwater can easily be as expensive. The only real cost in saltwater is the initial purchase of the salt which really doesn't cost all that much if you think about it.
> 
> Say you were to start a 20g tank. The saltwater community is vastly different from the freshwater community in the sense that most of them are willing to help you with this venture. I know I've helped quite a few people with anything from free aquariums right down to giving frags. So...a bucket of salt will make 160g of saltwater (or so) and doing a water change once a week of 2-3 gallons on average, you should have enough salt for atleast a year. At a cost of roughly $50 for a bucket, or $1 a week, this doesn't really seem like much to spend. I know these are rough numbers but really it's just an estimate.
> 
> ...


 On the contrary if you are RICH then it is not an expensive Hobey.

A REALISTIC figure.................

I recommend anyone buying a new tank to start off with a 90 gallon tank. The 90 gallon is the perfect size as it is not too big nor too small. A 90 gallon tank is visually appealing to the eye since its dimensions seem appropriate as it is not too wide nor too tall. If you get anything smaller then a 90 you will quickly regret it. With a small tank you will have it full with only 5-6 fish of average size fish.

Now for the numbers........

This is the CHEAPEST REALISTIC setup.

1. New 90 Gallon with stand $599..00 Plus taxes
2. Minimum 4 bags of sand $100.00 Plus taxes
3. 80 pounds of live rock $5.00 dollars a pound ( VERY FAIR PRICE ) $400.00 Plus Taxes
4. Two hang on back filters $100.00 Plus taxes

So the REALISTIC MINIMAL start up cost for marine.

Sub Total $ 1,199.00 
Tax 13% $ 155.87

Total $ 1,354.87

Oh, I Forgot that you will also need.......

Salt $100.00
A meter to mesure salt $20.00
Test kit $50.00
A minimal amount of Chemicals $20.00

Subtotal $ 1,389.00
Tax $ 180.57
Total $ 1,569.57

You will then EASILY spend $500.00 on stock.

So a minimal setup up is in excess of $2,000.00

If you want to add a sump,protein skimmer and a canister filer that will be a little over $1000.00.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Ok so here's the list:
> Aquarium (free 20g at my house!)
> Substrate $10 (I'm sure you can find some used from someone on the forums)
> Live rock $30 (easily can find rock for this price)
> ...


If you start out again, I got a few Maxijet powerhead/s that you can have for free! ^-^


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*start up*

your figures are somewhat right but I do believe we are talking about a simple start up with a minimum of 25 gallons or so ... 
there are ways to cheap out a start up ...
by no means is this a poor mans hobby but I have done cheap start up and found some awesome deals so don't go buy what u have posted to scare a potential newbie from starting we all started the most common request from 
seasoned veterans is to start big cause at some point u will upgrade , in this situation sid is contemplating a simple start up ...as for corals for her tank she is welcome to come to my tank and pic a few pieces so the cost there is notta ...


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> He lives!!!!!


Hey Dave!

Definitely one of the nicest and funniest people I've ever met.

Pienso que voy a empezar otra vez... Vamos a ver.

------------------------------------------

I think if one is to start a tank, figuring out whether it will be for learning or if it is setting up a real tank is what breaks most people.

A lot of people dream of the ideal set up when the basics haven't been met.

I would suggest starting a tank to learn basics of water chemistry and husbandry. Say a small 30 gallon tank.

I remember seeing an RSM 130 for 250. All you need is salt, rocks, heater and a powerhead. That is about 400 for a desktop. Once you figure out the basics, upgrade.

Reefing is expensive to some because they spend the money correcting the mistakes. Its a hobby and treat it that way. Its supposed to be de stressing and not the source of stress.

Some of the most awesome tanks out there have kept it very simple. See the TOTM on reef central.

MP40's are nice but koralias work. Starfire tanks are not necessary. LED's are good but T5 is bulletproof. Marineland pump work so you dont really need the DC pumps. I could go on forever.

Choose the most reasonable way and forget what anyone says. Its your tank and your decision.

Happy reefing! Its definitely one of the most rewarding and enjoyable hobbies &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

50seven said:


> Nice pics, good to FINALLY see them, LOL!
> 
> I agree with Marg- that pistol shrimp is pretty cool


LOL! Did I not share them before? About time I guess right? its only been four years at least XD



videosilva said:


> On the contrary if you are RICH then it is not an expensive Hobey.
> 
> A REALISTIC figure.................
> 
> ...


Yea... that's true I guess, But I find it really depends on what you want to keep, that is a very important thing that can change your costs drastically.

Like I said, hand me downs are a blessing. 

and if you don't burn your bridges, you usually get a lot of help. I pretty much gave away everything I had. Made me feel better to help someone start out.



bigfishy said:


> If you start out again, I got a few Maxijet powerhead/s that you can have for free! ^-^


Thx as always Bigfishy! 



tom g said:


> your figures are somewhat right but I do believe we are talking about a simple start up with a minimum of 25 gallons or so ...
> there are ways to cheap out a start up ...
> by no means is this a poor mans hobby but I have done cheap start up and found some awesome deals so don't go buy what u have posted to scare a potential newbie from starting we all started the most common request from
> seasoned veterans is to start big cause at some point u will upgrade , in this situation sid is contemplating a simple start up ...as for corals for her tank she is welcome to come to my tank and pic a few pieces so the cost there is notta ...


totally agree with ya. If I could, I would put some serious cash into a mantis friendly tank, then collect zoas and stuff like that. I want a hermit crab tank too! and pistol shrimps!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

In reefing it is about who you know and who you click with. I have had a total of around 200 pounds of live rock come thru my hands the last few years from other reefers giving hand me downs and I've always passed it on for free. The same goes sand and substrate. There are times I have had boxes of sand sitting around just waiting for newbies to pick up. 

I think my house has turned into the salvation army of reefing but in a good way


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll let others respond to your thoughts on "there is nothing free"

To all the people out there that have received something for free from me please give a shout out.

Also, like I had said before. It's all about who you know in this hobby. Just because you raise your hand and want quite a few items for free doesn't mean you are going to get them.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*free*

its all about posts man ... I can read a few posts and tell how this person will react on this forum .I know for a fact we could have cid set up with a saltwater tank in no time and at no cost to her but its up to her to say the word...I just recently gavce a skimmer away to a total stranger so its all about giving and taking but ask and u shall receive but again there are ways to ask ...just like holding a door open to someone as u go thru a door at the mall very few people do it ..we on this forum have become close and helpful.
so pass around the karma it will come your way .


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

damn Jess we need to get you back into saltwater!

for you i have:

-used 10gallon
-new live sand to probably fill that 10gallon to the top and then some..lol
-FRAGS galore
-RO/DI water
-test kits
-and alot more that i'm probably forgetting...lol 
-2 regular clowns or maybe 1 black/white and 1 regular

between the people in this thread you can have a kick ass setup for free! haha just let me know when and i'll bring everything over


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've cleaned up this thread. This is Jess's thread, guys, don't thread crap all over it. Be respectful to one another, or infractions will be doled out. Liberally.
If someone wants to start a thread about how much a tank might cost, go ahead.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a red sea pro skimmer you can have


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thx flexin and Kamal! <3

I have gotten lots of offers on helping me set up again, its really warming thing you guys.... <3 I just wanted to show you some of my past stuff. LOL trying to keep in the loop.

I hope to sometime do something.. I've got the kiddo, problems of maybe having to move, wanting more kiddos... LOL all that jaz that is kinda in the way. I am trying to push for a small thing for my daughter to experience but I gotta okay it with the hubby. :S


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

You're so lucky Jess! Nobody's ever offered to set me up with a reef tank for free.. 
I say jump on the offer! Since people are being so generous, maybe they'd be willing to come service it for you too? 
Then all you'd have to do is drop food in.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Really ?*



mistersprinkles said:


> You're so lucky Jess! Nobody's ever offered to set me up with a reef tank for free..
> I say jump on the offer! Since people are being so generous, maybe they'd be willing to come service it for you too?
> Then all you'd have to do is drop food in.


 Both you and i seem to be the black sheep here


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I just want to say that if you guys can't get Ciddian to take your unused SW stuff off your hands, I'll take it. I wouldn't mind a setup for free.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Stuff !*

I will take what is left  Cash is also welcome so don't be shy.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

videosilva said:


> I will take what is left  Cash is also welcome so don't be shy.


ROFL. Cash too eh?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Shoryureppa and Ciddian - my door is always open when you are ready to (re)start again. I'll find ways to stay within your respective budgets.


----------

